# Safest Bahamas marina for hurricane season



## Mkfcdl (Mar 11, 2003)

Hi all--

Looking at various possibilities for the summer and considering leaving the boat in hurricane season in the Bahamas (after cruising the Bahamas May/June/July). Insurance covers down to the Turks & Caicos, even in hurricane season, so not an issue. However, short of returning to the mainland, any thoughts on protected and safe marinas in the Bahamas would be appreciated. Boat is 40 ft sloop, 5'8'' draft. (I know the knee jerk reaction is get out during hurricane season but I'm thinking beyond the obvious).

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

I don’t know of any “hurricane-safe” harbour or anchorage in the Bahamas; but you might consider a renting a permanent mooring, with a local guardian.
ie: I could recommend the moorings in front of Club Thunderball, at Staniel Cay, Exuma. Contact Sol Robinson, or Don Rolle @ Club Thunderball.


----------



## sailndoug (Apr 12, 2002)

*Eleuthera*

Hatchet Bay Eleuthera.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Only 1 of about 100 boats was left undamaged in Hatchet Bay, when "Andrew" roared through (I was there about 4 months after). There is poor storm-holding on the mud bottom. Of course, in this case I believe the prime cause of devastation (to the fleet) was the first few boats that got loose, and cannonaded thru' the anchorage.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Suggest you head up to the Abacos...Black Sound Marina on Green Turtle Cay can haul & store you safely or perhaps you can take a mooring in the harbor at Elbow Cay (Hopetown) .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Often, the best anchorages for hurricanes and other severe weather are not marinas, but isolated little creeks or rivers, where the boat can be nestled in among mangrove trees or other large, securely-rooted, foliage to break the force of the storm. 

The real problem in marinas is that if one boat loses its position, it can endanger every other boat, regardless of how securely they are attached. The same thing can also happen with marina docks, where all the boats are secured to the docks, but get damaged when the docks work loose.


----------



## Mkfcdl (Mar 11, 2003)

*Marinas versus anchorages/shore ties*

Sailingdog:

I suppose I was a little vague about my request for safe haven in the Bahamas. Just like in Texas, when a potential major blow was coming, my dockmates and I were ready to leave a floating dock in order to 3-point anchor in a protected cove, I agree that a "marina" may not be the best refuge. Let me rephrase the request to a "hurricane hole" if you will and I think the possibilities may increase. I AM looking for a place that I can work the boat (41 ft, 5'8" draft) into and send numerous lines to mangrove tree trunks in addition to anchors. It sounds like there are a number of places that may fit the description.

Of more interest, however, would be the expected storm surge with a given category of storm, i.e. what would you expect storm surge flooding to be in Marsh Harbor in a category three storm?

Cheers--
Mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was in the Bahamas for hurricanes Frances and Jean. Took a direct hit with Jean and nearly so with Frances.
My boat draws 6 + feet and is 44 feet long. For Frances, I was near Georgetown in the Exumas. There is an anchorage named Red Shanks and if you work your boat inside at high tide there is a deep hole just beyond the turning point. A turn to port. About 27 feet deep. I put her right on top of that hole and set 4 anchors in different directions. She rode it out without a scratch. I did however, remove EVERYTHING that created any sort of windage.
It took me two days to sort out the ground tackle after the storm. But the boat was safe.
There are a number of coves in that place where you can tie to mangroves, etc. But I doubt you can get in with your draft.
Hurricane Jean surprised me and made a u-turn while enroute from Nassau to Jacksonville Fl. I made it in to Lucaya (Freeport)and secured the boat to the cement piers. Using chain, line, whatever. Sounds over kill. But I was also concerned about the boat breaking free and coming down on someone elses boat. Something many other owners did not consider by leaving their boats unattended at the docks. Not one of the unattended boats got through without damage. I managed to get off the boat and into a very safe place ashore and very close to the boat. I really thought I would return to see the mast sticking out of the water. BUT! I knew it would be where I left it.
If you are going to leave your boat, or if it is at all possible, put her on the hard and strip her down.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*You really need to rethink Bahamas*

This season is forecast to be even more devastating than last year. Everything went south last year but don't count on it. Not much in the Bahamas can weather a real blow. Think seriously of N. Fl. A couple days sailing will put you right back there.
Capn Ken


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here are the tracks for all of the hurricanes that have hit the Bahamas:
http://www.stormcarib.com/climatology/BHMS_all_car.htm
Here broken out by decade:
http://www.stormcarib.com/climatology/BHMS_dec_car.htm

Pretty scary...They are ranked #1 in the world of all the places to get one. There really is no "safe" place to be for a BIG hurricane in the Bahamas...but on the hard might be OK somewhere.


----------

